# Greg Jackson to Jones "Go check on Machida..to get some fans"



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.twitvid.com/CC7Q9


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow this kid is incredibility talented and will be the goat. I respect his talent,b ut he is a pure phony and that is prove right there. All that humble shit means nothing if your coach is telling you to check on the man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, isn't that something.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

"Go get some fans Donald Cerronayyy!!"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The hell?


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Confirms what we already knew - Jones humble act is just that, an act. Greg Jackson has gone down in my estimation a bit though, he sounds incredibly callous and calculated here. 

Either way Jones is going to be the best fighter in MMA very soon. And as soon as Anderson retires or chael beats him, he is going to be p4p number 1 for a very long time. 

Last 3 victories - Shogun Rua, Rampage Jackson, Lyoto Machida. All finishes. That is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought this was fake at first.

is this for real???

Go check on him to get some fans....

That is probably the worst reason you can go check on someone and pretend to care.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's Jackson's voice and it does not sound like any sort of editing, it's very clear and fluid, it sounds real to me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> It's Jackson's voice and it does not sound like any sort of editing, it's very clear and fluid, it sounds real to me.


Thats why i thought it was fake... iv never before seen footage that have the voices of the third party so clear.

But i think you are right... this is real. Only reason i questioned it is because of how disgusting that is. Machida gets choked out and dropped like a sack of potatoes and then you devise a ploy to pretend to look after him in order to get some fans.

Thats some real disgusting shit right there..


----------



## UG=newSherdog (Dec 4, 2011)

Things are said in the heat of the moment get over it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UG=newSherdog said:


> Things are said in the heat of the moment get over it.


yeah this is one of those things.... right???


Get over it???

Its not something to get over and move on. This is one of those things that its either you like this guy or you dont. If you chose to be disgusted by this then so be it. If you chose to not care then so be it aswell.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Jackson could've been joking. It could be an inside joke between them.

I wish people wouldn't be so judgemental.

Greg Jackson definitely says weird things as a cornerman: "go get some donald cerronayy" anyone?






Yeah, that ^ sounds like someone who is fully coherent. :confused05:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UG=newSherdog said:


> Things are said in the heat of the moment get over it.


yes that is true, but i don`t think in the heat of the moment a coach would act in the best interest of his fighter`s image. I would assume jackson would be excited as hell for the win and be screaming good job or something. 

Watch the fight video again 2 mins pass and u can clearly hear greg jackson screaming jon jon jones. His shirt was on and he was ready for rogan. Looks of it he was gonna do his post fight interview without checking on machida.

http://www.allthebestfights.com/jon-jones-vs-machida-full-fight-video-ufc-140/


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

It's so clear because the fighter's corners have mics on for ufc.tv and you can listen to the corners audio only. It's real for sure.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats mest up. He didnt even check up on him either just walked up to him and touched his hand and left.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Its so funny that there are people out there that still support the guy and think he is "cool" "nice" w/e else.

Jon Jones is the 1 guy i TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY to like and no matter how hard i TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY he always does something that just makes me dislike him that much more. This right here is no different and its just another thing to put on a list with 200+ bulletins.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Man I think you guys are reading too much into this. As a person I can't say a like Bones, but this wasn't even him speaking.

Jon probably said to GJ I don't know why everyone boo's me etc, and GJ said 'go get some fans' on the spur of the moment. Really don't get how this action can be hated on so much.

And TRUST ME I am not a Bones Jones nuthugger.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> Man I think you guys are reading too much into this. As a person I can't say a like Bones, but this wasn't even him speaking.
> 
> Jon probably said to GJ I don't know why everyone boo's me etc, and GJ said 'go get some fans' on the spur of the moment. Really don't get how this action can be hated on so much.
> 
> And TRUST ME I am not a Bones Jones nuthugger.


there is nothing spur of the moment about that vid.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If I saw my opponent surrounded by a bunch of guys I wouldn't bother them either, I would probably get in the way. Then again in the UFC there is always a camera on you.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a Bones fan, but if you had just had a really tough fight, after a really tough training camp and pulled out a nice win like that your thoughts would probably be all over the place. 
No one knows what Jon was thinking, for all we know he could have been waiting till there were less people around Machida, didn't want to get in the way of medical professionals. Could have just been incredibly relieved to have won etc etc. 
As soon as Jackson said it he went over - now you cannot take anything from that either, you don't know if it was a cynical attempt to win fans or if he went, 'oh shit' and genuinely cared. 
Guy is young and cocky, and has a right to be, he occasionally comes across as a bit thick when he is trying too hard to sound clever and spiritual but none of you have the pressure of trying to build an image in front of the cameras and I guarantee most people would say some stupid shit too if they tried to hard. 
Basically, in a very Chris Crockerish way, leave Bones alone until he actually does something disrespectful or nasty and just enjoy watching one of the most talented martial artists on the planet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hawkeye6287 said:


> Not a Bones fan, but if you had just had a really tough fight, after a really tough training camp and pulled out a nice win like that your thoughts would probably be all over the place.
> No one knows what Jon was thinking, for all we know he could have been waiting till there were less people around Machida, didn't want to get in the way of medical professionals. Could have just been incredibly relieved to have won etc etc.
> As soon as Jackson said it he went over - now you cannot take anything from that either, you don't know if it was a cynical attempt to win fans or if he went, 'oh shit' and genuinely cared.
> Guy is young and cocky, and has a right to be, he occasionally comes across as a bit thick when he is trying too hard to sound clever and spiritual but none of you have the pressure of trying to build an image in front of the cameras and I guarantee most people would say some stupid shit too if they tried to hard.
> Basically, in a very Chris Crockerish way, leave Bones alone until he actually does something disrespectful or nasty and just enjoy watching one of the most talented martial artists on the planet.


I actually find the video to be very straight forward. I dont see how it can be misunderstood unless it was some kind of inside joke. Jon Jones checked up on Machida because Greg Jackson wanted him to win some fans over. Its very black and white if you ask me.

You put 1 + 1 together and you get 2. Jones letting Machida face plant and walking away with a smirk. + The video. = Jon Jones.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That is absolutely hilarious.

Makes Jones look like he's absolutely lost when it comes to human emotion and Jackson has to tell him what is expected of a decent human being. Like some sort of superhuman robot that can do anything but love. :laugh:


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe Jackson knows on the inside that Bones is just a monster and needs personal direction, or maybe Bones is putting all his faith in Jackson (or Jesus) and listens to every word he says. Could be, he's young and impressionable. Greg gets him under his wing, takes him to reitrement... I mean, he's an absolute BEAST :thumb02: But yeah, there's something really, really odd going on there.. also, will throw out the thought that humble people don't buy bentleys *whistle*


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In my mind; Jackson did EXACTLY what he's paid to do.... Jones has a long way to go in maturity; maybe he'll get there and maybe he won't. I just watch him fight.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder how many other mic's up corner gems are out there. I thought people only dug into people this deep when they run for office. Frank broke Big Nog's arm or shoulder or whatever and look to be very pleased with himself. Then after he calms down he says good things about Nog and Frank gets a pass. 
Was Jones supposed to let go of Lyoto and gently follow him to the ground. And with all the things going on I would love to have a caoch remind me to check on a fighter. I can see how it would be easy to get caught up in the clebration of 4 Fights against 3 Champions in 10 months. Regardless of why Greg wanted him to do it, that doesnt reflect on how Jon feels about the situation.
I am sure Greg wants his fighters to be liked and he isnt the first caoch to give advice on how to make that happen. That doesnt automatically mean a un genuine fighter.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Jackson is the reason why my name is Cerroney!

Go get some, you Cowboy.

So, he can say whatever he wants, always a fan of the guy.

In the heat of the moment, you can say a lot of thinks so I don't think I'm going to make a huge deal about it. Worst thing has been said.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

With these new corner mics and the UFC.com broadcast, I think we are going to be hearing a lot of interesting comments and we will probably have these threads popping up all the time now.

I think it's a cheesy thing of Jackson to say. But it doesn't make me feel differently about Jones.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Love the way the GJ camp stay loyal to their original fighters; Diego Sanchez + Rashad. One day JBJ will fall just like the rest of em.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey I knew it...most of us did. Thats why he got boo'd at the weigh ins. Now its just proof for all those who backed Jones as if he wasn't an arrogant ****.

I think the boo's at the weigh ins really caught him off guard. I think he will be extra fake and try to play the humble roll. After the fight he blowing kisses to the crowd. Saying how great of an opponent Machida is. All fake. Because as you know...he wants more fans.



Trix said:


> Jackson could've been joking. It could be an inside joke between them.
> 
> I wish people wouldn't be so judgemental.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. You don't say go check on your opponent earn some fans. Obviously Jones listened right after it said it.

That is just sad really. A guy like Greg Jackson is supposed to be this great trainer. MMA fighters are supposed to have great respect. Jones is some sort of religious dude. Yet he needs his trainer to tell him to go check on his opponent to see how he's doing and give him respect in order to get fans?

That is just pathetic.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

How are you guys going to feel when he finishes Rashad, Hendo, Davis, and Gustaffson?

He may be arrogant and uncaring about his opponent but he's gonna be at the top for as long as he wants:thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

JBJ throwing a body down and walking away like a car exploded without looking back, how can people not love this? it was truly epic.

And really, most of you haters will find anything to complain about. Right after the fight it was, well hendo has a big right hand, he'll test his chin, well rashad has amazing wrestler, he'll get jones.

The kid is destroying people left and right and yet people can't accept that he's great, well maybe a few, and they try to take away his win, so that Hendo or Rashad can do justice and win. Same shit happened to Brock, when you really hate a guy, you just can't accept it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well somebody has to tell him how to get some fans.

The funny thing is I didn't even notice because I was already ranting about the way he dumped unconscious Machida.

I certainly don't hate Jones.

I just want to see Phil Davis invent a new sub on his ass.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hilarious.



Spec0688 said:


> JBJ throwing a body down and walking away like a car exploded without looking back, how can people not love this? it was truly epic.


I'm hoping he stops pretending he isn't a Chael level douchebag because I like the real Bones more than the fake PR version.


----------



## menace (Dec 11, 2011)

Jon Jones came off from a fairly tough fight... I don't exactly think he has the right mindset to do such a thing without being told.

Guy is probably exhausted and just wants to go home... people need to relax.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Thats why i thought it was fake... iv never before seen footage that have the voices of the third party so clear.
> 
> But i think you are right... this is real. Only reason i questioned it is because of how disgusting that is. Machida gets choked out and dropped like a sack of potatoes and then you devise a ploy to pretend to look after him in order to get some fans.
> 
> Thats some real disgusting shit right there..


When you buy the PPV and watch it on UFC.tv you have all these options - Different cameras, but more interestingly you also have mics in each corner that are on from the moment they walk out to the moment they leave the octagon after the fight. Very cool feature actually


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

So Greg Jackson telling Jones to check on Lyoto to get some fans means that Jones is a fake? 

If Jones had gone to Lyoto without Jackson telling him would the same people filled with disdain towards him believe him to be genuine and express admiration towards him? 

Highly doubt it....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda got a diffrent mind set on this, maybe Jones has to psych himself and can't think of Machida as some kind of nice guy maybe he has to build some kind of hatred in his head so he can go hard on him. Might be hard for him to phsyc himself all up to hurt Machida and be in ultra competitive mode then flip the switch and be all concerned about his well being or maybe Jones was just really excited and the thought of it just never crossed his mind.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

God damn I hate Jon Jones. Everything he does or says just annoys me. Even his face screams arrogance and cockyness. This is just the icing on the hate cake for me. The guy is a complete fake. 

..And the worst thing is.. he's so damn good! And is never going to lose. All I wanna see is a brutal KO of Jones (Rashad face level), is that too much to ask 

After that first round I really thought Machida was going to win, he seemed a lot quicker than Jones and was doing really well moving in and out. But alas it wasn't to be and he ended up dumped on the floor asleep.

I will forever be cheering against Jones.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I see What Jackson's doing, guessing a lot of his fighters are douchebags so he's gotta keep them in check talking to them like this. lol yeah Jon is prolly a pretty big dick, and Jackson has to keep him in check mentally, these little things are psychological ways to keep a person's mind a certain place.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like fighters for what they do in the cage, not what happens after a fight. I'm amazed by how many people truly hate fighters, or just dislike them to the degree Brock and JBJ get.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Just... insane. Somewhere, somehow, Bobby Cooper is watching. So here.













As far as the comment goes, it doesn't really effect my opinion on Jones much at all. He's an amazing fighter and one hell of an athlete. He's 24 years old and *dominating* the best fighters in the world. I would be much... much more cocky if that was me.

This is all a learning experience to him still. He's not sure how he wants to act PR wise, so he's trying to play it safe. I can't blame him at all for acting smug while talking nice. Eventually the real Jones will probably come out. I'm a fan either way.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just hate how fake he seems. Seriously, its soooo blantantly obvious that he is in fact NOT Mr Humble Nice Guy, but in fact he is a cocky arrogant douche. The thing is though - i am absolutely fine with that. Its who he is, and if anyone has earned the right to be a bit arrogant its the 20 something year old kid who has just finished Shogun, Rampage and Machida all in the same year. Thats freaky talent right there.

As a fan, i tend to gravitate towards fighters who are a) entertaining, and b) i believe them to be genuine. Brock Lesnar is one of my favourite fighters because he is clearly a bit of an arse hole, but he doesnt try to pretend he isnt. He doesnt pander to what he believes people want to see and hear. Jones does.

In reality it doesnt matter what i think of him. He is probably going to go down as one of, if not the greatest fighters of all time. He is already building a legacy. But i dont like him, and i'll never cheer for him. But my personal feelings towards him (which are based one the same as the rest of you - tiny snippets of information that as forum visitors we tend to overexaggerate) have no baring on my opinion of him as a fighter - dude is bad.

To defend him in on one side though, you cant have a go at him for not tenderly lowering Machida to the ground. I would have dropped him exactly the same.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> JBJ throwing a body down and walking away like a car exploded without looking back, how can people not love this? it was truly epic.



First thing I thought of after that happened:


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with the Video :confused02:. I'm sure we've all been told to "go be a good sport" by our coaches at some point - Good on Greg Jackson. Gaining any fans at the same time would just be a bonus.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Just... insane. Somewhere, somehow, Bobby Cooper is watching. So here.


Ya this hold ordeal has made us all forget the real victim in this situation Bobby Cooper. I just hope he is alive and well and did not do anything to drastic.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I just hate how fake he seems. Seriously, its soooo blantantly obvious that he is in fact NOT Mr Humble Nice Guy, but in fact he is a cocky arrogant douche. The thing is though - i am absolutely fine with that. Its who he is, and if anyone has earned the right to be a bit arrogant its the 20 something year old kid who has just finished Shogun, Rampage and Machida all in the same year. Thats freaky talent right there.
> 
> As a fan, i tend to gravitate towards fighters who are a) entertaining, and b) i believe them to be genuine. Brock Lesnar is one of my favourite fighters because he is clearly a bit of an arse hole, but he doesnt try to pretend he isnt. He doesnt pander to what he believes people want to see and hear. Jones does.
> 
> ...


I understand and agree with some of your post. Not to hijack the thread... but how in the world is Brock not fake?

He went from "I'm laying on top of my wife tonight" after flipping off the fans to "I am blessed by God" in post fight speeches. He's one of the fakest douche bags in the sport imo.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Ya this hold ordeal has made us all forget the real victim in this situation Bobby Cooper. I just hope he is alive and well and did not do anything to drastic.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bebop said:


> I see nothing wrong with the Video :confused02:. I'm sure we've all been told to "go be a good sport" by our coaches at some point - Good on Greg Jackson. Gaining any fans at the same time would just be a bonus.


^This.

I grew up wrestling. It's common practice to go shake the other coaches hand after every match. There was certain matches I was so pumped up after I ran back to my side in excitement. My coach had to tell me to go shake the other coaches hand. Did that make me an asshole? I don't think so... even though I was


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I understand and agree with some of your post. Not to hijack the thread... but how in the world is Brock not fake?
> 
> He went from "I'm laying on top of my wife tonight" after flipping off the fans to "I am blessed by God" in post fight speeches. He's one of the fakest douche bags in the sport imo.


Brock is a different story, a career/life threatening illness would change a man fast.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Brock is a different story, a career/life threatening illness would change a man fast.


Maybe. I still see plenty of pretty obvious signs he's still a "I'm bigger than you so I do want I want" type of douche bag. Even after the illness. For the sake of not completely hijacking the thread I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see the problem really. It's not like he threw his body down lol. Jones has already came out and said that what he does in the cage doesn't correlate to what he does outside the cage basically. It has nothing to do with how he is as a christian and husband. He's a different person in there, and he acknowledges that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Maybe. I still see plenty of pretty obvious signs he's still a "I'm bigger than you so I do want I want" type of douche bag. Even after the illness. For the sake of not completely hijacking the thread I'll leave it at that.


See the difference is with guys like brock,chael,tito back in the days u knew what u were getting. With Jon Jones u don't, like u see the confidence/cockiness, but then he takes like the gsp,silva,machida traditional martial arts part with humbleness etc. 

Jon Jones is nowhere close to being a traditional, i would like him a lot better if he was a full time douche bag. Like the man is trying to hard to get the fans to respect him. Here is the difference i notice. If u ask brock,chael,etc what there gonna do to their opponents plain and simple there gonna tell u their gonna whoop ass. Jon jones will talking some bs like i respect him,he is great, and in between his talking u will throw in i'm gonna kill this dude. But u gotta listen closely for it as he never says it fully.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

The two examples you cited about Brock were both how he felt at the time. He wasnt pretending to be fired and up and hate Frank Mir, he actually was fired up and he really DID hate Mir. After the Carwin fight he said he was a man blessed by God, and that wasnt some bullshit made up to appease the fans and the sponsors he'd previously insulted - the man was on his deathbed and came back from the brink to defeat Shane Carwin. He truly felt he was a man blessed by God.

I've read and watched alot of interviews, as well as his autobiography, and i've never got the impression he was putting on an act or pandering to the fans. The fact is he doesnt actually need to - people will watch him whether they like him or not. But i do think he says what he thinks, and doesnt try to be something he isnt. This isnt the impression i get from Jon Jones, though reading other posts on here has made me rethink my initial position on this particular instance, several times when i've competed i've been so fired up i've forgotten about shaking hands and being respectful until my coach reminded me. Jackson shouldnt have said the bit about 'get some fans' though, that makes it sound terrible on his part.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

JBJ isn't a bad guy so to speak but he is extremely narcissistic. To him it's about the glory of his win. He wants to make photo perfect shots for photographers like he seen of his favorite fighters in the past and truly believes he will be the best of all time. Look at his entrance, he looked like Apollo Creed out there seriously. It's about him right now so it doesn't surprise me him dropping Machida (after choke) for extra dramatic effect and UFC photo of the year. He is high on himself right now lol.

As far GJ goes, it doesn't surprise me. I know how GJ thinks, and besides JBJ being caught in the moment (look at above paragraph) I don't blame him for forgetting about Machida. GJ is a PR spokeman, Guru, trainer and strategist all in one. He is also a slime ball, with the true phony personality. JBJ is young and believes the world revolves around him, but I do believe he is trying to be a nice guy. Not sure for what intentions though.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Why are people attacking Bones here, Jackson said it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

box said:


> Why are people attacking Bones here, Jackson said it.


Yeah pretty much. Fuk GJ.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jackson suggested it not Jones. Calling him fake based on this is just plain stupid.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

box said:


> Why are people attacking Bones here, Jackson said it.


because Jones had no respect for a downed opponent and would not have shaken Lyoto's hand had his trainer not said anything. To not go give respect to a guy you just made unconscious is pretty douchebaggy. One thing is for sure, this "I'm a real martial artist" bullshit needs to stop. Jon Jones is a narcissistic fighter. GSP, Anderson Silva; those guys are martial artists. Sure his accomplishments are impressive, but as a man his facade pretty much got completely revealed here. He'll say what he needs to say to get his money and his fame, that's it. He was strutting around doing his I'm the best in the world walk, a martial artist has rituals where he pays respect to his opponent and the art. Saying it was just Jackson is a complete misunderstanding of the situation.


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

Why do people cry so much about Jones "dropping" Machida? :confused02: 

What was he supposed to do? Keep him standing and gently lay him on a matress while singing a lullaby and kissing him on the cheek? Jesus. Bones let simply go and gravity did the rest. It's not like he slammed the guy face first into the canvas.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> And really, most of you haters will find anything to complain about.


Yeah. The haters are unbelievable. I'd like to know how old you haters are and what do you do for a living. Have you ever fought in an MMA contest? Do you even seriously train?

What if Jones only spoke Portuguese and most of his "cockiness" was lost in the translation, would you still hate him?



Break The Walls said:


> Keep him standing and gently lay him on a matress while singing a lullaby and kissing him on the cheek?


If Jones did that, the haters would consider it to be a more cocky/fake/arrogant move. Jones just can't do anything right.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Break The Walls said:


> Why do people cry so much about Jones "dropping" Machida? :confused02:
> 
> What was he supposed to do? Keep him standing and gently lay him on a matress while singing a lullaby and kissing him on the cheek? Jesus. Bones let simply go and gravity did the rest. It's not like he slammed the guy face first into the canvas.


This.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Break The Walls said:


> Why do people cry so much about Jones "dropping" Machida? :confused02:
> 
> What was he supposed to do? Keep him standing and gently lay him on a matress while singing a lullaby and kissing him on the cheek? Jesus. Bones let simply go and gravity did the rest. *It's not like he slammed the guy face first into the canvas*.



I would almost have liked to see that just to see the indignant rage of MMAForum. Christ the place probably would have exploded.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ^This.
> 
> I grew up wrestling. It's common practice to go shake the other coaches hand after every match. There was certain matches I was so pumped up after I ran back to my side in excitement. My coach had to tell me to go shake the other coaches hand. Did that make me an asshole? I don't think so... even though I was


Its funny how people miss the point.

What if the only reason you went over to shake the guys hand was to improve your image and get some fans?

Thats the whole point. Not having to be reminded to see if a guy is ok. The fact that the only reason you do it is to "look good". It is fake.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Jackson suggested it not Jones. Calling him fake based on this is just plain stupid.



The fact your trainer has to remind you to go over there...and says "to get more fans"...then you do it just because he said it is the problem.

The whole point is Jones isn't genuine in anything he says. 

What part of your trainer having to tell you to go shake a guys hand for the fact of getting more fans is genuine. 

Explain which part is genuine....

Thanks I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Not really a big deal but a bit of a blunder mostly on Greg Jackson's part. I'm sure it happens more than you would imagine. Probably every single event someone reminds a fighter to go check on his opponent or congratulate him.

Still people will bitch and moan about everything :sad03:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Its so funny that there are people out there that still support the guy and think he is "cool" "nice" w/e else.
> 
> Jon Jones is the 1 guy i TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY to like and no matter how hard i TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY he always does something that just makes me dislike him that much more. This right here is no different and its just another thing to put on a list with 200+ bulletins.


sounds like you


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a trainer reminding his fighter what to do post-fight. A lot of things are happening after one of your biggest career-wins. Don't see the big deal, he knew Machida would be ok. They do this for a living.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> Just a trainer reminding his fighter what to do post-fight. A lot of things are happening after one of your biggest career-wins. Don't see the big deal, he knew Machida would be ok. They do this for a living.


I agree.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

And honestly, I hate when fighters just get done dominating an opponent, and they get up in the loser's face with all the "Good fight, you're still a champ" speeches immediately after. Give the loser a chance to regain composure and get the doctor's attention before any post-fight hug sessions.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why is Jones an asshole for sth Greg Jackson said? And if JBJ even did go check on Machida he did it because his trainer said so, not to get fans. 

And if JBJ is an asshle and a fake so what? His not the only one in the world yet people act like he is.


----------



## Howeman89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't like Jon Jones he's incredibly talented but majorerly arrogant can't wait to see him get beat


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

The reason it's bad isn't because he said 'go and check on him' as there were emotions running high and what not. In fact it's common to be reminded to check on an opponent after an important win, you've got adrenalin pumping, being congratulated etc.

The reason this instance is bad is because of the term 'go get some fans' meaning that checking on him wasn't really out of caring for Machidas well being it was the fact that he should only care about another guys injuries if it serves to benefit him in some way. As in the motive was a selfish reason.

The fact GJ suggested it indicates to me that him and Jones are aware that a lot of people don't like Jones and Jones obviously wants to increase his fan base (for what ever reason, personal popularity or his gravitational pull on PPV's, neither is bad in my books) However the pretending to care about an opponent only to serve your self for this purpose is a very bad move in my opinion and it does suggest to me that his lack of global popularity (in the MMA community) is getting to him, hence why I think his personality definitely is not completely convincing as slips like this are not in alignment with snippets and comments he's made in interviews etc.

However... on his fighting abilities I have nothing but praise.

This is all just MY opinion before I get neg-repped for the 30th time for no reason.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Jackson suggested it not Jones. Calling him fake based on this is just plain stupid.


Tend to agree, but deep down Jones is a killer. He said he felt Lyoto's body go limp and was still cranking, never looked over to the ref to say "he's out", which alot of guys do.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> That is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Makes Jones look like he's absolutely lost when it comes to human emotion and Jackson has to tell him what is expected of a decent human being. Like some sort of superhuman robot that can do anything but love. :laugh:


Its amazing how many forum members share this opinion.The guy is a 24 year old young man who just had the greatest year of any fighter.And just slayed the best lhw in the world.Its not a stretch to imagine he was so overcome with the moment.We dont know if he was eventually going to check on machida or if he wasnt.But shouldnt the real villian here be greg jackson? hes in the position as a mentor/teacher/coach hes suppose to know better is he not? and yet hes the one putting jones out there to pull the ool over the fans eyes.If anyone looks bad its jackson


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It's the 1st time they've had the mics on corner thing for UFC.com, so Greg just was caught off guard. he's not the villain here, but certainly comes out of it as the asshole.
Not a big thing this issue of going in or not to check on your opponents well fair. It would be a lot cooler if he didn't drop Machida on the floor like he was garbage.
Putting him down slowly would come out as a very classy move and that, is what would have made him a lot of fans.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Confirms what we already knew - Jones humble act is just that, an act. Greg Jackson has gone down in my estimation a bit though, he sounds incredibly callous and calculated here.


Jackson is doing his job and protecting his protege - and most importantly his (Jackson's) paycheck. Can't blame him for any of that.

But yes, it further confirms my dislike for JBJ. If the kid has to be told to go check that the guy his neck he almost broke is ok, there's something majorly fucked about him.



FredFish1 said:


> The reason it's bad isn't because he said 'go and check on him' as there were emotions running high and what not. In fact it's common to be reminded to check on an opponent after an important win, you've got adrenalin pumping, being congratulated etc.
> 
> The reason this instance is bad is because of the term 'go get some fans' meaning that checking on him wasn't really out of caring for Machidas well being it was the fact that he should only care about another guys injuries if it serves to benefit him in some way. As in the motive was a selfish reason.
> 
> The fact GJ suggested it indicates to me that him and Jones are aware that a lot of people don't like Jones and Jones obviously wants to increase his fan base (for what ever reason, personal popularity or his gravitational pull on PPV's, neither is bad in my books) However the pretending to care about an opponent only to serve your self for this purpose is a very bad move in my opinion and it does suggest to me that his lack of global popularity (in the MMA community) is getting to him, hence why I think his personality definitely is not completely convincing as slips like this are not in alignment with snippets and comments he's made in interviews etc.


This pretty much covers it. That JBJ has to be reminded to go check on his opponent is pretty normal, but it appears that Jackson thought "to win more fans" would be a motivator for JBJ, and that's messed up. It's unsportsmanlike behavior at the least.

As was the fact that he knew Machida was out but did nothing to inform the ref about it.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I understand and agree with some of your post. Not to hijack the thread... but how in the world is Brock not fake?
> 
> He went from "I'm laying on top of my wife tonight" after flipping off the fans to "I am blessed by God" in post fight speeches. He's one of the fakest douche bags in the sport imo.


You forgot "I hate Budweiser" to "I actually like Budweiser" after the guys in the suits had a little talk with him. (paraphrasing)


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> It's the 1st time they've had the mics on corner thing for UFC.com, so Greg just was caught off guard. he's not the villain here, but certainly comes out of it as the asshole.
> Not a big thing this issue of going in or not to check on your opponents well fair. It would be a lot cooler if he didn't *drop Machida on the floor like he was garbage*.
> Putting him down slowly would come out as a very classy move and that, is what would have made him a lot of fans.


That was funny but seriously you can't blame Jones for that. 

It's not like he had a pillow he could have handed to Machida before letting the choke go. Even if he did someone would still complain and call it cocky.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Jon Jones doing what he is told by his corner = good fighter.

(i hate jones)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I managed to get this onto CagePotato.com via twitter 



> (Props to @JacobPHansen for the tip)
> 
> There’s being a great athlete, then there’s being a great sport. Last night we learned that Jones is one of those things.
> 
> ...


*Source: CagePotato.com*


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

vilify said:


> That was funny but seriously you can't blame Jones for that.
> 
> *It's not like he had a pillow he could have handed to Machida before letting the choke go. Even if he did someone would still complain and call it cocky*.


exactly, damned no matter what he did.IF he handled him with care ppl would be saying "he had the nerve to treat machida of all ppl like one of his sons, he tucks to bed at night".He went the other way and ppl are still complaining


> While the PPV microphones were cued in to Goldy and Rogan, the online stream gave access to a number of audio and video feeds. As it turns out, *in addition to coaching Jones on takedowns and chokes, Greg Jackson is there to remind Jones on proper in-cage etiquette.*
> 
> Does it make him any less of an incredible fighter? No. Does it make you dislike him a little more? Probably.


those werent the motives behind jackson's actions though


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

I see this whole situation as painting Greg Jackson in a negative light rather than Jones. Greg Jackson's motive was so Bones would get fans, but who is to say that Jones wasn't going to check on Machida later on? Maybe Jones wanted the doctors to check on him, or he wasn't thinking as he was on a high after fighting, fact is we don't know if Jones would or wouldn't have checked on Machida. It was Greg Jackson's motive for Jones to gain fans not Jones.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

box said:


> Why are people attacking Bones here, Jackson said it.


Valid point.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Because Jon jones only checked up on Machida to get some fans. Almost EVERY SINGLE GUY even if there is bad blood goes and checks up on his opponent the instant the fight ends and some people even stay with him for a bit. Jon Jones didnt even think of doing that until Greg Jackson told him to. And obviously getting fans is more important to the both of them then actually caring about the opponent you just choked out and threw to the ground like a piece of trash.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ming Fu said:


> I see this whole situation as painting Greg Jackson in a negative light rather than Jones. Greg Jackson's motive was so Bones would get fans, but who is to say that Jones wasn't going to check on Machida later on? Maybe Jones wanted the doctors to check on him, or he wasn't thinking as he was on a high after fighting, fact is we don't know if Jones would or wouldn't have checked on Machida. It was Greg Jackson's motive for Jones to gain fans not Jones.


This is true!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know what to think of it, but then again I'm just a fight fan who likes to see two highly trained warriors go at it one on one.

I'm not really big on the whole dislike/hate this guy now thing.

Certain fighters I like to see get knocked out than others, but at the end of the day even fighters like that (Bisping) if they put on a good fight, I'm cool with it, as that's what I watch the sport for.

Jones is an ass, Jackson is an ass, or maybe they are both great, don't know them personally, don't want to know them personally, just want to see who is next to take on the giant.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Because Jon jones only checked up on Machida to get some fans. *Almost EVERY SINGLE GUY even if there is bad blood goes and checks up on his opponent the instant the fight ends and some people even stay with him for a bit.* Jon Jones didnt even think of doing that until Greg Jackson told him to. And obviously getting fans is more important to the both of them then actually caring about the opponent you just choked out and threw to the ground like a piece of trash.


did mir check on nog? that would be a no


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kreed said:


> did mir check on nog? that would be a no


Hence the "Almost"


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

No surprise. Rashad already suggested that both Jones and Greg Jackson are liars and phonies. This only confirms it. Just saw the fight. Lol, Jones got smacked up. Like I said, his stand up is annoyingly overrated...but I give the guy his due. 3 world champs in a year and a top contender...incredible. Frankie Edgar is still my pick for man of the year though.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ (couple of posts up) Conveniently missing the point by highlighting the not so relevant part of the quote. Mir didn't go over and pretend to be concerned for the sake of public opinion - doesn't say a lot about him but at least he's real.

Loving the way half of mma fans are starting to hate probably the best fighter in mma because he's a bit of a dick. The other half would still be trying to spin the story if he'd gone over and taken a shit on Lyoto's face. I think Jones is going to be good value as a champion.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Swiss said:


> ^^ (couple of posts up) Conveniently missing the point by highlighting the not so relevant part of the quote. Mir didn't go over and pretend to be concerned for the sake of public opinion - doesn't say a lot about him but at least he's real.
> 
> *Loving the way half of mma fans are starting to hate probably the best fighter in mma because he's a bit of a dick. The other half would still be trying to spin the story if he'd gone over and taken a shit on Lyoto's face*. I think Jones is going to be good value as a champion.


:laugh:


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

I think its too soon to jump to conclusions here. We cant judge jones for doing what his coach told him to do hes still a young guy and problably has to much respect for jackson to say no. If any thing we can say greg jackson is a little heartless but thats all.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

What disturbs me is that Greg Jackson, a mentor to many young fighters, is fostering this kind of attitude amongst his students.

With such a clear show of shallowness and wank of character, if it is indeed that, its no small wonder why fighters under his tutelage, may develop a dislikable personality, at the same time as their egos are being gently fed by becoming famous and earning a bit of money.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Being a little hard on Greg. He knows that the boos bother jones. he saw an opportunity to help that a little and pointed it out. 


Not a big deal.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure why he said it, hence why I put the dlsclaimer 'even if it is that' ! You could be totally right Oldfan, but either way is a bit of a guess, and no one can be completely sure, except Greg or the people he works with every day, that truly know what kind of character he is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Ever considered Machida was hot and sweaty? Greg simply told Jon to get some fans so they could cool Machida down - overheating is no damn joke!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I ain't gonna judge Bones here. That crap came out of Gregs mouth not JOnes.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Greg Jackson is a creep.

The way he talks and smiles... there is something off about him.

I think he's into some weird shit.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I pvr'd this ppv. 

So I checked the end of the fight and on my feed you can clearly hear the part where Jackson (assuming) yells 
"Hey Jones, Jon Jones". After that you can't hear but I'd say this is definitely real based on the first part.

I take it with a grain of salt. It was right after the fight had finished. There is a lot of adrenaline, emotion and noise.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought this was fake at first.
> 
> is this for real???
> 
> ...


Could've said "Go check on him... I'll take his wallet while he's distracted!"


in all seriousness, this really doesn't surprise me. I'm sure this is really common amongst fighters actually. You spend 3-6 months making a dude your mortal enemy, get locked in a cage and beat the shit out of him in front of millions of people and then you have to stay there 'til they announce it when you've probably tricked yourself into hating him.


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow...
Amazing how people can label somebody based on one minute of events inside the ring.
JBJ is clearly "fake" and he a big dick for dropping the dragon-guy and not caring enough to hug him.

Really people?

It's surprisingly hard for some people to realize that NOBODY is either 100% an angel or 100% a fucktard.

Is it really impossible for someone to be a nice guy outside the ring -- a good husband, father, student ect, and at the same time not care so much to run and hug someone who just tried to bash his brains out? Is it impossible for someone to be maybe 90% good and 10% evil without being a fake either way?

Gimme a break, please. Life is more than a WWE face/heel-type of opera.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Break The Walls said:


> Wow...
> Amazing how people can label somebody based on one minute of events inside the ring.
> JBJ is clearly "fake" and he a big dick for dropping the dragon-guy and not caring enough to hug him.
> 
> ...


that's not the point .. the point is that Jon BONES Jones said he felt Machida go out and knew he was out .. yet he held on to the choke and when the referee stopped the fight .. he dropped machida knowing he was already out .

he also did not bother shaking his hand either until Greg jackson told him to .. to get some fans !

disrespectful and classless in my opinion .. I don't care who someone is .. weather if they are the champion or not .. that was just low


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

2kni3 said:


> that's not the point .. the point is that Jon BONES Jones said he felt Machida go out and knew he was out .. yet he held on to the choke and when the referee stopped the fight .. he dropped machida knowing he was already out


Ok, down to business then...

Would you care to share to us what in your opinion Jones should had done differently?

And about the hand-shaking etc...
Shaking hands and doing all the nice-guy stuff is in my opinion useless unless you really mean it.
I'm sure you have also seen some guys do it just for the sake of an etiquette and how pretencious they look. I'd rather watch someone not to talk or hug after a fight than watch someone talk a load of made-up bullshit when you can sense from body language etc that he REALLY doesn't give a crap about any of that stuff and would rather beat the guy again and take a dump on him.

Respect is good, but only when it's genuine. I don't personally buy the bs that everybody must hug, kiss, hump or whatever after a fight. A FIGHT for ****'s sake.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Its amazing how many forum members share this opinion.The guy is a 24 year old young man who just had the greatest year of any fighter.And just slayed the best lhw in the world.Its not a stretch to imagine he was so overcome with the moment.We dont know if he was eventually going to check on machida or if he wasnt.But shouldnt the real villian here be greg jackson? hes in the position as a mentor/teacher/coach hes suppose to know better is he not? and yet hes the one putting jones out there to pull the ool over the fans eyes.If anyone looks bad its jackson


oh come on, don't hate on ******.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Break The Walls said:


> Wow...
> *Amazing how people can label somebody based on one minute of events inside the ring.*
> JBJ is clearly "fake" and he a big dick for dropping the dragon-guy and not caring enough to hug him.
> 
> ...


Are you serious???

So you think that peopel before this loved Jones and never called him fake??? You think it was this very video that made everyone flip a switch and consider him fake??? You think the label is made up because of this single occurance???

dear god.


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> So you think that peopel before this loved Jones and never called him fake??? You think it was this very video that made everyone flip a switch and consider him fake??? You think the label is made up because of this single occurance???


No...?


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

A couple of thoughts here. First, In the heat and emotion of a victory of this magnitude, I'm guessing MANY of us might need reminding to do the thing we'd otherwise NORMALLY do (not for the reason Jackson suggested, either). Second, fighters are taught to follow the instructions of their coach/trainer, and sadly, I think that was a huge mistake by Jackson. Although Jones did what he was told, it WASN'T his idea, was it? That kind of "marketing" strategy probably isn't new, but is something that should be discussed behind closed doors.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it was good advice, its just unfourlunate that it was said for the whole world to hear..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good thing its cage fighting too, and not say a convent or the senate. I was pretty sure JBJ wasn't a nice guy when i saw him beat the living crap out of Stephen Bonnar..

Now if he's not a nice guy... and he know's he's not a nice guy but he trys to maintain a level of respect and carries himself well amongst his peers that's called a level of class.

And I respect that.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Good thing its cage fighting too, and not say a convent or the senate. I was pretty sure JBJ wasn't a nice guy when i saw him beat the living crap out of Stephen Bonnar..


It's exactly this kind of attitude that is keeping MMA from getting the respect it deserves with the masses. For MMA to be considered a legitimate sport it needs for the contestants to behave in a sportmanlike manner. That includes checking that the guy you just beat to a pulp is ok.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Atras said:


> It's exactly this kind of attitude that is keeping MMA from getting the respect it deserves with the masses. For MMA to be considered a legitimate sport it needs for the contestants to behave in a sportmanlike manner. That includes checking that the guy you just beat to a pulp is ok.


Did he not do this?


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Did he not do this?


I don't know, and that's not the point of the quote you are referring to.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Atras said:


> I don't know, and that's not the point of the quote you are referring to.


No... it's a rebuttal to your quote since you so convieiently chopped my statement in half to suit your fancy in this discussion.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Why is Mir not getting this attention, what he did was worse, he caused real damage and he did it intentionly, was even happy about it?? 
That cant be helping legitimize MMA. 
This is more about hate on J.Jones more than anything it seems to me...


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No... it's a rebuttal to your quote since you so convieiently chopped my statement in half to suit your fancy in this discussion.


No need to get passive-aggressive. I chopped it up because the latter part was irrelevant to my point about UFC/MMA needing acceptance as a serious sport, rather than continue to be thought of as human cockfighting.

It's a separate discussion than the thread topic, but I feel strongly about it after talking to many acquaintances who have strong misconceptions about MMA - we (fans, fighters, coaches, UFC) need to not only educate them, but also walk the walk.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm a Big Nog fan and Frank's personality annoys me, but I cannot blame him for pushing as far as you can go until the ref stops you. If he held on to the sub longer than he needed to after the ref calls for a stop then that another thing entirely, but I didn't see that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Atras said:


> No need to get passive-aggressive. I chopped it up because the latter part was irrelevant to my point about UFC/MMA needing acceptance as a serious sport, rather than continue to be thought of as human cockfighting.
> 
> It's a separate discussion than the thread topic, but I feel strongly about it after talking to many acquaintances who have strong misconceptions about MMA - we (fans, fighters, coaches, UFC) need to not only educate them, but also walk the walk.


Nothing passive about it.

Machida was checked on. So you feeling "strongly" about such an issue should be satisfied in the fact that the competitive side of the sport was well represented in this situation.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Go get some fans Jon Bones Jonesayyy!


----------



## Break The Walls (Nov 17, 2009)

> It's exactly this kind of attitude that is keeping MMA from getting the respect it deserves with the masses. For MMA to be considered a legitimate sport it needs for the contestants to behave in a sportmanlike manner. That includes checking that the guy you just beat to a pulp is ok.


How many NFL/NHL guys check on their opponent after a huge hit?

How many MLB pitchers check on the guy they just plunked in the spine?

And how many people think football/baseball/hockey aren't legitimate sports?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL...

MMAF = *M*any *M*en *A*re *F*rustrated (Forum)

PS: am I a bad person for enjoying this?! :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> LOL...
> 
> MMAF = *M*any *M*en *A*re *F*rustrated (Forum)
> 
> PS: am I a bad person for enjoying this?! :laugh:


Yes.


Once again we are reminded that Jones needs you for his PR


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> LOL...
> 
> MMAF = *M*any *M*en *A*re *F*rustrated (Forum)
> 
> PS: am I a bad person for enjoying this?! :laugh:


Nope, an awesome one. :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

:hug:


oldfan said:


> Yes
> 
> Once again we are reminded that Jones needs you for his PR


I would be a pretty sick PR Manager for Jones. 



Rauno said:


> Nope, an awesome one. :thumb02:


Cheers Rauno. Right back at you.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> LOL...
> 
> MMAF = *M*any *M*en *A*re *F*rustrated (Forum)
> 
> PS: am I a bad person for enjoying this?! :laugh:



LOL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

So Jackson tells Jones to "Go check on Machida... To get some fans..."

Oh well. I'm still a fan.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

It wouldnt suprise me if he said that to all his fighters, all this video sais to me is there is more to the game than just fighting


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I have thought about this a while, Jones is young, finding himself on to the big stage, Jackson is his coach, he has taught him fighting skills and maybe he was trying to teach his student some life skills/lessons, If I was 24 years old, just beat the list of men he just had, I would act like a punk, I know I would, I probably did at that age even without the list of things Jones has done. I had people show me things and set examples for me and am now I try to carry my self with some class, I know the person I want to be but dont always act that way but I want to,
He might be a phony ass hole, I dont know but he is to young and its to early to say for me.. anyway Im off my box now, just my look at a possability...


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's ******* AWESOME!

Jones doesn't have to be "humble" at all. He doesn't have to be anything he doesn't wanna be. If his "humbleness" is just an act, then so be it. Doesn't make me think less of the guy, to be honest. He's a ******* fighter, I'm not looking up to him as any sorta role-model or anything.

Having said that, the guy's good enough that he doesn't have to be "likable". Shit, he could be the next Nick Diaz as far as personality and it wouldn't matter. The man gets paid to fight, that's it.


----------



## Ireland_69 (Dec 14, 2011)

He's a fuckwit (Jones). Good fighter, but still a fuckwit.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ireland_69 said:


> He's a fuckwit (Jones). Good fighter, but still a fuckwit.


Haha, welcome fellow Irishman, possibly not the best first post but...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ireland_69 said:


> He's a fuckwit (Jones). Good fighter, but still a fuckwit.


I concur. Jones just needs to be more consistant, people like a bit of honest good and a bit of honest evil, doing one and claiming to be the other is what people dislike. Jackson has not helped Jon's case here.

I'm past caring, Jones' career is young and the hype and pressure around him is a negative thing IMO. He could choose to have a lower profile but does not, and Greg's comments after the fight tell me they are uncomfortable with people's perception of the Champ.

People have huge expectations of this kid and he needs to realise that those people may well turn on him when he doesn't do so great.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jones would have so many more fans if he just embraces his inner douche. If he was a bad guy and dropped Machida on his face and just embraced it then honestly that would have been some pretty bad ass shit. Imagine the next hype train image the UFC would prepare for him??? They could make Jon Jones look like the most bad ass evil person alive by showing the footage of him walking away from Machida smirking while Machida drops to the canvas.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, don't worry: Jones will embrace his inner douche - and his outer douche too - if he ever gets the chance to fight Rashad.


----------

